# Кто нибудь ремонтирует Ballone burini



## vova (1 Окт 2013)

Уронил инструмент, в левом корпусе отошла механика, отклеилась основа, трещин и повреждений нет, просто ее нужно разобрать и собрать, кто знает кто может помочь!


----------



## ze_go (1 Окт 2013)

ну, помочь может, наверное, любой хороший мастер, 
только ведь Вы не указали в каком городе инструмент и хозяин?


----------

